# BIF and Wildlife using Magic Lantern Dual ISO



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2014)

I spent a day shooting wildlife using Magic Lanterns Dual ISO mode on my 5D3 and was pleasantly surprised with the results.

I was wondering if anyone else has used Dual iso for such and care to share their settings and experiences. 

I was using 400/1600 on a day with full sun which i think maybe was a little aggressive. However i was able to use shutter speeds of around 1/1250 at f6.3 with my 600 f4L.

One thing that i did notice was that i did not have to compensate exposure for shots against bright backgrounds or sky. Typically with BIF i need to overexpose 1 to 2 stops and blow out the sky to get good shadow exposure. Dual iso allowed me to pull up the shadows with the benefit of low noise and no blown out highlights.

Wondering if anyone has experimented with this much and cared to share settings they have used in varying conditions.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok not exactly a bird and yet quite a bit more challenging. This is a brown bat out in mid afternoon. Shot using 400/1600.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is another 400/1600


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 29, 2014)

looks awesome! I've not plucked up the courage to install it on my 5D III.... :/


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> looks awesome! I've not plucked up the courage to install it on my 5D III.... :/



I know it takes a sphincter of concrete to do that. However, it is simple to install and just as simple to uninstall back to factory settings (reflash ML firmware and wait 30 seconds). The latest version is very stable. It's not crashed once on me since being installed and the CPU temps stay about normal. Some have had logic issues with some of their settings so it's recommended to set the camera back to defaults before installing ML...which has resolved the logic issues.

I have it now installed on all of my bodies, 5d3, 7d, M. No crashing and no burning to report.


----------

